# White jumpsuit help



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

What you need is a disposable painters jumpsuit to start, There cheap and you could propably grab one at any body shop. Find some old belts or buckles to top it off.


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

I did a search for you...here's a few things I came up with:

Paint Suits - Painters Coveralls - Painters Suit

Coverall | Building Coveralls

Automotive Tools, Air Tools, Robinair A/C Equipment at ToolTopia.com - Product Search - Criteria: paint suit


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

If there is an Industrial PPE Company (Personal Protective Equipment) in you area, and see if they will sell you one or two Tyvek coveralls. They come with or without hoods, with or without elastic cuffs, and are individually only $7-10.

They also make Tyvek Lab Coats, about the same price.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Try eBay for cotton coveralls. There are a number of white ones. starting at less than $20 shipped.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone know if big hardware chains carry this stuff , need one for biohazard room.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Some Sears locations carry coveralls, but I don't think they carry white. Some NAPA locations carry used coveralls, but I don't know how widespread that is (I have only seen it at one location). You can also try ACE hardware, but that will vary store to store.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

The following web-site sells indivudual Tyvek jumpsuits for uner $5.

Tyvek Suits










They also carry the hooded one for under $6 each.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw some the other day in big lots, not sure of price, also try lowes.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

One of our Dollar Stores carries those Tyvek painters overalls. I'm not sure if it's Dollar Tree or Honks but I bought one there last year to make a radioactive suit.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Tyvek, i wears these all the time were i work. pretty tough and cheap...


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Any Home Depot, Lowes, etc... Should carry them, I used to buy them for my crews that had to work in attics and insulation. 

KleenGuard Heavy Duty Coveralls - 72423 at The Home Depot


----------

